# This could explain a lot!



## Throwbot (Dec 24, 2003)

Ummmmmmm.....


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

What is that supposed to explain? Are you referring to past history?


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I didnt know they were still around....


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

Throwbot said:


> Ummmmmmm.....


That's funny. The only thing is, Commodore made the best PC ever built (the Amiga - far ahead of its time), but C= was a crap company for marketing and managment.


----------



## Big Bob (May 13, 2002)

Bogey62 said:


> That's funny. The only thing is, Commodore made the best PC ever built (the Amiga - far ahead of its time), but C= was a crap company for marketing and managment.


I may be wrong as my memory from that time is kinda cloudy, but I am pretty sure that Commodore bought the Amiga from another company. All they did was mess up the marketing of a great computer.

BTW, the Amiga lives on in a new OS that is being developed, mainly in Europe. When I find the info again, I will try and post it.

----edit----
MorphOS is the name of the new OS based on the Amiga. 
Check out http://www.morphos.net/
----edit----


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 1, 2003)

*snicker* Ah, let us hope that Commodore has NOTHING to do with Dish Network. After Oldsmobile announced they we're leaving the business, my wife was worried that Dish would be next:

1999 Oldmobile Intrigue (model extinct, marque in last year)
1994 Eagle Vision (model and marque extinct)
1988 Acura Integra (model extinct)
1982 Audi Coupe (model extinct, company almost driven out of U.S. after I bought my car)

2002 Compaq Presario 7000 (company bought by hp)
1999 Digital Equipment Coporation Alpha XL 300 (model & company extinct, processor family on the ropes)
1991-1995 Commodore Amiga 1000, 3000, 4000 computers (company kaput, Amiga dead, then alive, then dead, then alive, then dead, then...)

Since I picked Dish, I've been waiting for the foot to fall, but it's proven to be rather long-lived.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

I have no idea what this thread is about. It would sure be nice if thread titles could actually indicate the content of a thread. It'll never happen, but I can still hope it might some day.


----------



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

April Fools.


----------



## Throwbot (Dec 24, 2003)

Jerry G said:


> I have no idea what this thread is about. It would sure be nice if thread titles could actually indicate the content of a thread. It'll never happen, but I can still hope it might some day.


Sorry Jerry G the thread title should have read.

_"Bored to death waiting for a 921 and nothing better to do than try to bring a tiny bit of joviality and wit to this dark and foreboding place they call DBSTalk. Please view at your own risk as the threadee is slightly odd, and English to boot. Granted most of my feeble attempts at humor don't require you to buy a corset to stop your sides from splitting, but I do try. So if someone else is using the family brain cell at the moment, and if all humor goes over your head, you should consider going to Jamaica and become a limbo dancer.'_

But it would have been a bit long wouldn't it.
Look someone send me a 921 and I will be gone! And you can all get back to blue line thread # 541, or 
" My 921 continues to play back "A Bug's Life" over and over, and I never recorded it. Does the movie come prerecorded on the hard drive??"


----------



## Throwbot (Dec 24, 2003)

Foxbat said:


> *snicker* Ah, let us hope that Commodore has NOTHING to do with Dish Network. After Oldsmobile announced they we're leaving the business, my wife was worried that Dish would be next:
> 
> 1999 Oldmobile Intrigue (model extinct, marque in last year)
> 1994 Eagle Vision (model and marque extinct)
> ...


Crickey I've owned 4 out of 7 !


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

I still own the '88 Integra !!


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

"My 921 continues to play back “A Bug’s Life"

No corset needed, but you did make me laugh with that one.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I played a good one over at DBSforums. Said Mike Dugan had left E and that now I could tell everyone he is my uncle Didnt get around to posting it till april 2nd Seems the news was believed by a bunch of E emplyees, scott Gs contacts refused to confirm it, while every other time they said the news was false, and while the stock market ralled E stock dropped.

My favorite detractor suggests I am in serious trouble. ME? I just think its funny, after all Chris B had me buyng this site. I doubt anything I post could affect the stock price. 

SOME people are way too serious. 

If you want to jinx the 921 completely someone should say E is being bought by AT&T. Thats the kiss of death to ANY company. 

Actually I will have to remember this idea for next year If E isnt owned by someone else by then.....

The 921 should of been marked PONG Oh sorry that video game actually worked well and was available for sale

If anyone is interested just ask and I will tell the story of my dads practical joke on his best friend who as a result missed a weeks work, spent several days in the hospital too. I come from a long line of practical jokers


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

I don't particularly care for your brand of "practical jokes" then, Bob...


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Different strokes for different folks


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

"Stroke" is definitely an appropriate word in this case.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

What you did wasn't a practical joke. It was just a totally stupid act.


----------



## SpenceJT (Dec 27, 2002)

Bob Haller said:


> ...my dads practical joke on his best friend who as a result missed a weeks work, spent several days in the hospital too. I come from a long line of practical jokers


Missed WORK?!! SEVERAL days in a HOSPITAL?!!!

That confirms it "Bob"! You don't from a "long line of practical jokers" but rather a long line of IDIOTS!!!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I really don't think this thread has anywhere to head but down. 

Throwbot, I enjoyed your pic. Thanks!

Closing


----------

